# Camp Sites



## sheepschaap (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello to you all!

Just signed up to this forum and its great!

My husband and I are coming to Portugal in about 4 weeks we are looking for a campsite that takes dogs for a few weeks? Any one know any names or where I can have a dog on a campsite?¿ Is there any hotels or pensions that are dog friendly? Please help thanks!

SheepSchaap


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum, good luck with your trip.


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

sheepschaap said:


> Hello to you all!
> 
> Just signed up to this forum and its great!
> 
> ...


have a look at my previous thread campsites in france , spain and portugal, it is on page 3 at the mo, there is a few suggestions there, which area are you thinking of going to?????????????


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



sheepschaap said:


> Hello to you all!
> 
> Just signed up to this forum and its great!
> 
> ...



Hi Sheepschaap. 

First welcome to the Forum and ask away there is always someone who can help.

Below is a link to a previous post about camp sites in France, Spain and Central Portugal. You will find that most towns have a campsite

Peterfc 666 a super hero

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-campsites-france-spain-central-portugal.html


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, All the Orbitur camp sites take dogs (they have a web site and sites all over the country) Can be a bit pricey at 1.50 per dog per night, but they are generally nice sites with a proper pitch, whereas often it is more of a parking space. Generally the only camps that don't take dogs are the 'holiday' type with pools and kids playing areas.
Off the top of my head,around here Beja, Serpa, Alvor, Lagos, Sagres and Luz all take dogs.


----------

